# My new hobby



## Hakone (Jul 4, 2021)

Monstera variegated , philodendron pink princess


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2021)

The plants are quite striking. Like we all need another addiction to supplement orchids!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 4, 2021)

I wish I have the space for all this variegated phillies...


----------



## GuRu (Jul 5, 2021)

Tai, you didn't post her for quite a long spell, seems you were very intensely busy with your new hobby. I almost missed you. Lol
I presume these plants are from Popow.


----------



## Justin (Jul 5, 2021)

I used to grow a monstera. It was the size of a Buick.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 16, 2022)

I will have to post a picture of my monstera dilisosa that is 6ft. Wide.
Patrick


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2022)

Plants are fun!


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 17, 2022)

Some


NYEric said:


> Plants are fun!


Sometimes too much fun


----------

